# I need a voice for my stalkabout!



## festivus (May 27, 2006)

I had planned on adding a voice to my stalkabout for this year but didn't accomplish it. Does anyone have any ideas that could help me? I have already bought a Fender can amp that will mount to the backpack frame. My original plan was to run a pitch shifter guitar pedal between the mic and the can amp. The problem with that was the cost of the pitch shifter pedal. I've done countless Ebay searches for pitch shifting pedals and only come up with a fewhighly sought after brands. I bought one of the cheap voice changers you often see around halloween, but its sound quality is really poor. The local pawn shop has cheap guitar pedals from time to time but I don't know enough about them to know how they will effect the sound.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

My guess would be that you need to hack that cheap voice changer to run through your amp. The reason it sounds poor is the amp and speaker included with the plastic voice changer is of poor quality. If you could run the preamp sound source to some wires and solder them to a jack, you could get a pretty descent sound from your back pack amp.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a small poratable 10W radio shack amp and a Boss pitch shifter pedal that I have used for this purpose several times,it sounds great. I run the whole thing off a motorcycle battery. About 15 years ago my Boss digital pitch shifter/sampler delay was $300. I think they are still around $200. I have seen them on E-bay for around $80 ,still a great pedal.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hib, do you have a picture of this set-up? Or can you provide a diagram. I'm intrigued, but am electronic ignorant


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I will put something together soon for ya sickie, as of right now I am short 1 microphone, my brother has it. Over all, it is a simple set up. The amp I have is about 20 years old now, but can powered from of a 12v DC supply, I took a compatible female plug for the amps power and ran the leads to a motorcycle battery, I fused the positive terminal on the battery. The Boss effects pedal runs off a 9v battery. plug the microphone into the pedal and plug the pedal into the amp turn the pitch adjust knob on the pedal to the desired "voice" and scare away kids.  with some duct tape and a little cramming I was able to fit it all in an old Jan Sport Back pack.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Use this software..*

www.screamingbee.com you get a 7 day trial full access


----------

